# My first clapton build (Billow V2)



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (22/12/15)

That looks so sexy  how is the vape?


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

Very neat. Did you make the clapton wire? Does the vape satisfy your flavour chasing credentials?


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

It vapes amazing! I finally see what all the hype is about @BeardedVaper93

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

I made this clapton wire. It does enhance the flavour @Andre

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> I made this clapton wire. It does enhance the flavour @Andre
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Wow, well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/12/15)

Very clean, nicely done !


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

Thanks bud 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (22/12/15)

@ZeeZi169 is that a 2mm ID?


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

Im not sure @Larry . I used one of my screwdrivers. Could be 2.5 ID

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (22/12/15)

Ok coz I tried a 2mm 7 wrap 26/32 Clapton last night and the little chimney wouldn't fit over my coils  it was pretty late so I didn't try any alternatives.


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/12/15)

It is a pretty tight fit. But once you get your coils seated properly, you get rewarded with a great vape!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (22/12/15)

shweet will try it again and possibly drop 1 or 2 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (22/12/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> It is a pretty tight fit. But once you get your coils seated properly, you get rewarded with a great vape!


Yes, flavor and clouds are good with a clapton, I have them in my Sapor and even my subtank mini from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (21/1/16)

Ripped out the claptons and dropped these bad boys in. Time for some surface area builds

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (21/1/16)

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

